# Big bunnies can't jump!



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

So I have to share since I know there are a couple bunny people around. My flemmie mix, Voldemort, has always seemed cautious about jumping up or down things, even the 1 foot drop from our bed to the floor. Now all our other bunnies are at least a little jumpy, one has even climbed out of his xpen when he couldn't jump through the barrier. So since we'll be moving him into a new pen set up I was a bit worried Voldemort would clear any barrier we put up. He is much much larger then the little lionhead who can clear a 36in xpen easy. Well as I type he is beside me in a pen with a very low barrier, maybe 2ft. He can easily put his head and shoulders above it and has made as if he would clear it or even try. But he always stops short, backs up, looks at it then lays down! I don't know if it's his age (just under 6mo) or his size (about 10lbs or so), but he won't jump over! He has even run full long at it then stopped suddenly, looking confused. It's a relief for me, makes it easier to find the gate for his little room. XD I just thought it was funny.


----------

